# pensacola beach pier 2/21



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

went to the pier today and the bonita were everywhere but not real agressive managed to hook 5. saw 1 big red that wouldnt eat.it was a little chilly with the wind early but turned out to be a nice day


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## overall123 (Nov 7, 2008)

thanks for the report


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

how long are those bonita gonna stick around for??


----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

til november


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

haha ok then....thenthey go off shore to spawn im guessing??


----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

Don't laugh at me. educate me. What does happen to them? I've caught them in late summer and early fall. I haven't caught them in winter. so... whats the deal. I knew someone would correct me when I wrote that.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

oh sorry...was not laughing at you....i thought they had gone off shore and then i saw people were catching them so i thought they might have got pushed in for some reason...but then when you said they'd be in pensacola till november i laughed because of me not knowing....not you:letsdrink:grouphug


----------

